# Canelo Alvarez 157.4lb, Mayweather 152.5lb for 7-Day Weigh-in



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

He's right on track


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

He was 159.2lbs at the 7 day weighin for Trout http://www.boxingscene.com/trout-157-pounds-canelo-1592-7-day-weigh---64484


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyds 152.5


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I had no doubts.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Haha. Good... Good.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Interesting Floyd actually gained weight. Props to Canelo though. It looks light the weight won't be a problem.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

This is usually when the weight cut starts anyways, the work has already been put in.

Light workouts and weight cuts from here on out until the weigh in. Perfect schedule.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Canelo gonna look like Chavez Jr at the weigh in.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I've lost 9 lbs in 5 days, I'm sure with Canelo's training he can drop the 5 lbs in 7 days.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Mayweather's too fat


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Coming soon...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Saul already looking drawn


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder if Floyd has been putting some muscle on in case Canelo tries to wrestle him. He's not gonna be much different to usual but perhaps he feels he needs to be a bit stronger just in case.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't wait to see Floyd's pics.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

canelo will most definitely be drained.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Was Jr sucking his stomach in?


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Here we go already with that "Canelo was drained" bullshit...:rolleyes


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

can man looks in shape. this is gonna be good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Floyd wasn't trying to drain Canelo he would have fought at the 154 limit instead of 152 catchweight Tony. Wake up.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I've lost 9 lbs in 5 days, I'm sure with Canelo's training he can drop the 5 lbs in 7 days.


atsch


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> atsch


?? 5 lbs is literally nothing a week out


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

What the hell is Floyd doing so heavy? This might be a tactical mistake here if he's slowed down by the weight gain.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> ?? 5 lbs is literally nothing a week out


I think it depends on how dry he is right now.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I think it depends on how dry he is right now.


Well he didn't blow up like he did between the Trout and Lopez camps which was smart.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I've lost 9 lbs in 5 days, I'm sure with Canelo's training he can drop the 5 lbs in 7 days.


Yeah but were you already as lean as Canelo is there? I'm starting to worry about his weight loss, he already looks drawn and dehydrated there. 5lbs more when you're in that condition could be very difficult.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I wonder if Floyd has been putting some muscle on in case Canelo tries to wrestle him. He's not gonna be much different to usual but perhaps he feels he needs to be a bit stronger just in case.


Looks to be the case.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yeah but were you already as lean as Canelo is there? I'm starting to worry about his weight loss, he already looks drawn and dehydrated there. 5lbs more when you're in that condition could be very difficult.


Im taller than Canelo trying to make 126 at around 20 yrs old. It isn't as bad as the keyboard weight cutters make it out to be.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Im taller than Canelo trying to make 126 at around 20 yrs old. It isn't as bad as the keyboard weight cutters make it out to be.


Yep He can cut up to 15lbs water weight without much problems. Regardless if he will struggle or not... is two pounds and biggest fight of his life, if he can't lose 2lbs on a 3 months notice then he deserves to lose.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Im taller than Canelo trying to make 126 at around 20 yrs old. It isn't as bad as the keyboard weight cutters make it out to be.


I've competed when I was younger, I train athletes for a living and body composition is a large part of that. I'm no keyboard weight cutter. I'm telling you that Canelo is already looking drawn and dehydrated, as anyone who has competed can tell you those last 2 pounds are always the hardest and he is at that point, trying to lose 5. I wasn't concerned about the weight up until this point.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yep He can cut up to 15lbs water weight without much problems. Regardless if he will struggle or not... is two pounds and biggest fight of his life, if he can't lose 2lbs on a 3 months notice then he deserves to lose.


exactly. I never doubted his camp or team.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I wonder if Floyd has been putting some muscle on in case Canelo tries to wrestle him. He's not gonna be much different to usual but perhaps he feels he needs to be a bit stronger just in case.


I can guarantee you he has, floyd walks around at 147-150


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I've competed when I was younger, I train athletes for a living and body composition is a large part of that. I'm no keyboard weight cutter. I'm telling you that Canelo is already looking drawn and dehydrated, as anyone who has competed can tell you those last 2 pounds are always the hardest and he is at that point, trying to lose 5. I wasn't concerned about the weight up until this point.


I'm really not concerned about the weight. As long as he rehydrates there won't be signs of any physiological shut downs.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mayweather probably ate a #5 meal from McDonalds, right before the weight check.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm really not concerned about the weight. As long as he rehydrates there won't be signs of any physiological shut downs.


Dawson rehydrated too, but he was dead from making the weight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Dawson rehydrated too, but he was dead from making the weight.


Yes but he was also coming down a whole weight and was never that good anyways.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yes but he was also coming down a whole weight and was never that good anyways.


That's besides the point. Dawson weighed the exact same that he did at 175, but weight cutting drains liquid throughout the body, including the liquid surrounding the brain. That liquid isn't returned in that 36 hour period. That affects punch resistance most definitely.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> That's besides the point. Dawson weighed the exact same that he did at 175, but weight cutting drains liquid throughout the body, including the liquid surrounding the brain. That liquid isn't returned in that 36 hour period. That affects punch resistance most definitely.


Johnson slapped him all over, and so did Pascal. Dawson just wasnt that good, and dropping a weight didn't help


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

He should just weigh in at 154 lbs, 2 extra lbs might be too much considering he already looks dry.
That is, if the financial penalties for weighing in aren't too heavy.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Canelo is getting stopped by the mid rounds


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

good he's on schedule. was worried he wouldn't make weight and mayweather would pull drama queen and cancel. canelo is approaching this like a pro. he was 2lbs heavier a week out vs Trout and made 154 so he should make 152 without much trouble now, the work has been done. props to canelo


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Thawk888 said:


> Coming soon...


How did Chavez ever make 160. Just skin and bones there...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

He's right on track on paper, in terms of the rate he's losing pounds, but he looks slim already...we'll see if he's gaunt at the weigh in.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Dawson rehydrated too, but he was dead from making the weight.


And he was concussed by Miranda in sparring.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Canelo is look very lean indeed...he is young and in the fight of his life so he should be able to make it.

I know losing the last two pounds tends to be difficult but when I was as young as Canelo it was never a problem.

It's really hard to say with any authority what is going on.

Interesting to see Mayweather over 152, but again he probably ate a Macdonalds and drank coca cola 

Can't wait for the weigh in, its should give us some answers!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I've lost 9 lbs in 5 days, I'm sure with Canelo's training he can drop the 5 lbs in 7 days.


Nah it ain't like that. While 5lbs should be manageable depending on the wright plan, it's hugely different to us with higher body fat & water % and athletes already low on them after weeks of training. So losing the last few pounds could be dangerously hard (Leavander) to simply not possible (Rios). I thinK Canelo will make weight but by pushing his health limits, he's quite dry for a 7-day weight-check.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

5lb is nothing now imo, he'll do that in water weight and rehydrate the next day.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Canelo is looking good, This will be the best shape he has ever been in come fight night


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Canelo is making weight easy, he looks fine. 

For those saying he looks gaunt... Go look at Margarito trying to make 150 for Pacquiao now that is what you call gaunt.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Relentless said:


> canelo will most definitely be drained.


 he wont if he comes in over 152. if I were him I would do that


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

PBF is going to kick Canelos ass. Canelo is going to come in looking like De La Hoya in the pacman fight. PBF has put on a bit to make sure he wont get pushed around:


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> ?? 5 lbs is literally nothing a week out


Just because _you _managed to lose 9 or however many pounds, it doesn't mean Canelo will, too :lol:. He's already gone way below his natural, comfortable weight -- which is around 168 -- and so losing a further 5 pounds isn't as easy as losing 5 pounds when he was back up at 168'ish (or whatever his weight was when entering camp). You should know by now that losing the last few pounds is always the hardest. Canelo looks dry already there. Making 154 was never a doddle for him in the first place -- as evident by the way he gasses -- and so I can't imagine him being any better for 152.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Just because _you _managed to lose 9 or however many pounds, it doesn't mean Canelo will, too :lol:. He's already gone way below his natural, comfortable weight -- which is around 168 -- and so losing a further 5 pounds isn't as easy as losing 5 pounds when he was back up at 168'ish (or whatever his weight was when entering camp). You should know by now that losing the last few pounds is always the hardest. Canelo looks dry already there. Making 154 was never a doddle for him in the first place -- as evident by the way he gasses -- and so I can't imagine him being any better for 152.


reminds me of the time when haye said he finds it hard making 200lb and enzo macca told him he's talking shit as hatton regularly loses 100+ pounds to make weight. Haye told him he's stupid and uneducated, Hatton loses fat while he (haye) has not fat to lose :lol:

but yes canelo will make weight easily because turbo lost 7lb in 5 days:lol:


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Emeritus said:


> Canelo is look very lean indeed...he is young and in the fight of his life so he should be able to make it.
> 
> I know losing the last two pounds tends to be difficult *but when I was as young as Canelo *it was never a problem.
> 
> ...


just coz you're new here doesn't mean we've forgotten your posts at esb :lol:

you're the same age as canelhoe or younger i remember.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

You guys are right, Everybody loses weight differently but he doesn't look that skinny to me. How do you know if Alverez is having trouble.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

right here, right now, right here, right now


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Chatty said:


> 5lb is nothing now imo, he'll do that in water weight and rehydrate the next day.


I'm pretty sure he has already started dehydrating and is eating very little he is not going to weigh only 157 on fight night my guess is he will be around 165


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I'm pretty sure he has already started dehydrating and is eating very little he is not going to weigh only 157 on fight night my guess is he will be around 165


Without a doubt, I was just meaning from this point on.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Just because _you _managed to lose 9 or however many pounds, it doesn't mean Canelo will, too :lol:. He's already gone way below his natural, comfortable weight -- which is around 168 -- and so losing a further 5 pounds isn't as easy as losing 5 pounds when he was back up at 168'ish (or whatever his weight was when entering camp). You should know by now that losing the last few pounds is always the hardest. Canelo looks dry already there. Making 154 was never a doddle for him in the first place -- as evident by the way he gasses -- and so I can't imagine him being any better for 152.


Didn't you use to defend Manny catchweights?


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Relentless said:


> just coz you're new here doesn't mean we've forgotten your posts at esb :lol:
> 
> you're the same age as canelhoe or younger i remember.


Well then you don't remember too well, I'm actually closer to Floyds age than Canelo. Glad to see I left an impression on you though, shame I can't remember who you are.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Alvarez looks fine.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Just because _you _managed to lose 9 or however many pounds, it doesn't mean Canelo will, too :lol:. He's already gone way below his natural, comfortable weight -- which is around 168 -- and so losing a further 5 pounds isn't as easy as losing 5 pounds when he was back up at 168'ish (or whatever his weight was when entering camp). You should know by now that losing the last few pounds is always the hardest. Canelo looks dry already there. Making 154 was never a doddle for him in the first place -- as evident by the way he gasses -- and so I can't imagine him being any better for 152.


He's weighed in under 154 many MANY times before, he won his title at 151 :lol: When has him making him 154 ever been a big struggle for him?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He's weighed in under 154 many MANY times before, he won his title at 151 :lol: When has him making him 154 ever been a big struggle for him?


You seemed to have forgotten the dude was supposed to be a 147 fighter, but grew out of that quicker than expected. He is a young man still growing, what might have been easy a couple of years ago, is not easy now.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You seemed to have forgotten the dude was supposed to be a 147 fighter, but grew out of that quicker than expected. He is a young man still growing, what might have been easy a couple of years ago, is not easy now.


He's not going to grow much more. How many more weight classes is he going to move up? He'll never be going to 168 and he'll be absolutely maxed at 160. The weight will be fine


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He's not going to grow much more. How many more weight classes is he going to move up? He'll never be going to 168 and he'll be absolutely maxed at 160. The weight will be fine


In a year or 2 he'll be at 160, he is growing out of the weight class. I think he'll be fine at 160 for the rest of his career and the day he can't make it is the day he retires.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> In a year or 2 he'll be at 160, he is growing out of the weight class. I think he'll be fine at 160 for the rest of his career and the day he can't make it is the day he retires.


I agree with that too. He will do well at 160 IMO in fights with guys like Jacobs, or Quillin but there is no way he doesn't take a couple L's before his time is up. Nothing wrong with that but he's not retiring unbeaten


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo is fat.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I agree with that too. He will do well at 160 IMO in fights with guys like Jacobs, or Quillin but there is no way he doesn't take a couple L's before his time is up. Nothing wrong with that but he's not retiring unbeaten


He won't do well against Jacobs or Quillin. The issue is going to be his size, he has the physical deminsions of a WW. He is a small JrMW(which is why GBP matches him again WW and Jr. WW and the relatively light hitting trout, instead of Lara, Angulo, or legit 154lbers.) If he went up to 160 it would be interesting to see how he handles the physical disadvantages, the power, and the skill of the guys up there.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He won't do well against Jacobs or Quillin. The issue is going to be his size, he has the physical deminsions of a WW. He is a small JrMW(which is why GBP matches him again WW and Jr. WW and the relatively light hitting trout, instead of Lara, Angulo, or legit 154lbers.) If he went up to 160 it would be interesting to see how he handles the physical disadvantages, the power, and the skill of the guys up there.


You think Jacobs beats him? :think I guess he well could but that's a fight that'd be a couple years in the making (I actually expect Kid to move to 168 in a year or so)


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You think Jacobs beats him? :think I guess he well could but that's a fight that'd be a couple years in the making (I actually expect Kid to move to 168 in a year or so)


 you are always the voice of reason


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Canelo is making weight easy, he looks fine.
> 
> For those saying he looks gaunt... Go look at Margarito trying to make 150 for Pacquiao now that is what you call gaunt.


I thought he looked ripped and fit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> you are always the voice of reason


:smile:smile

Gets tough trying to keep it level in here sometimes :lol:


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :smile:smile
> 
> Gets tough trying to keep it level in here sometimes :lol:


 yes but I remember people with good karma. you are one of them


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I thought he looked ripped and fit.


Looks like he is about to collapse.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> yes but I remember people with good karma. you are one of them


 I like this guy :deal


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I like this guy :deal


girl..this girl is a good judge of character


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

Haters trying to hate, but fail to realize that the catchweight actually HELPS Canelo.

:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> girl..this girl is a good judge of character


 I'm really a good guy I promise.

Is that you then?


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm really a good guy I promise.
> 
> Is that you then?


what do you mean?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> what do you mean?


Your avi. Is that you training?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Looks like he is about to collapse.


:huh No. You want to see gaunt?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> :huh No. You want to see gaunt?


Yes he is also gaunt. I'm sorry but if you don't acknowledge that Margarito was gaunt there then you are a retard.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Your avi. Is that you training?


 yes but I cant box. I am a fitness freak though


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Yes he is also gaunt. I'm sorry but if you don't acknowledge that Margarito was gaunt there then you are a retard.


Dude, in the world of fighters, Margarito doesn't look gaunt. A bit lean, but his cheekbones aren't sunken in and his jaw isn't portruding like a mofo, like it does for really drained fighters.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> yes but I cant box. I am a fitness freak though


It's a good addiction to have 

Except when you miss a day and feel awful about yourself all night :lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Dude, in the world of fighters, Margarito doesn't look gaunt. A bit lean, but his cheekbones aren't sunken in and his jaw isn't portruding like a mofo, like it does for really drained fighters.


The picture you posted doesn't highlight it, I agree he doesn't appear too bad in that photo but if you were to look at the video footage of the weigh in I think you'd have second thoughts.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> It's a good addiction to have
> 
> Except when you miss a day and feel awful about yourself all night :lol:


 i'll try not to do that


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :huh No. You want to see gaunt?


That was awful to watch :verysad I certainly don't miss weight cutting at all, especially when I was like 15/16


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

Margarito was in the shape of his life, imo.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I hate his shoes. And what's up with these stupid tattoos? Does every fighter once they become old or shot feel the need to get a body covered in crappy tribal?

it's like a "Take me out behind the shed, im done" stamp for every shot fighter. Judah needs one.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> You think Jacobs beats him? :think I guess he well could but that's a fight that'd be a couple years in the making (I actually expect Kid to move to 168 in a year or so)


I think he would be a difficult fight along with Quillin, simply because of their skill, power, and physical size compared to Alvarez.
Yep Quillin is on his way out of 160, imho.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> i'll try not to do that


I'm lucky my place has a treadmill and a pool indoors so I really have no excuse not to get up in the mornings and do something :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think he would be a difficult fight along with Quillin, simply because of their skill, power, and physical size compared to Alvarez.
> Yep Quillin is on his way out of 160, imho.


Kid is huge. DJ seems a good sized middle, not even sure GBP wants that fight though, might as well keep milking that feel good Danny Jacobs story every MNF. Why not?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Kid is huge. DJ seems a good sized middle, not even sure GBP wants that fight though, might as well keep milking that feel good Danny Jacobs story every MNF. Why not?


He is thick but he isn't huge at all, he is a small Jr. MW. 5'10'' 70 inch reach. Compare to Jacobs who is 6 foot 1 has a 73 inch reach and you see the issue he would have at MW or even against larger Jr. MW.

You aren't sure GBP wants that fight? The fight isn't on the table because Saul is at 154 and Jacobs is at 160, so that whole line pretty much makes no logical sense but does expose your Canelo bias.

GBP is trying to setup Jacobs for a Quillin fight by the way.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is thick but he isn't huge at all, he is a small Jr. MW. 5'10'' 70 inch reach. Compare to Jacobs who is 6 foot 1 has a 73 inch reach and you see the issue he would have at MW or even against larger Jr. MW.
> 
> You aren't sure GBP wants that fight?* The fight isn't on the table because Saul is at 154 and Jacobs is at 160, so that whole line pretty much makes no logical sense but does expose your Canelo bias.*
> 
> GBP is trying to setup Jacobs for a Quillin fight by the way.


Biased for Canelo? I was talking about Kid C vs Jacobs :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Biased for Canelo? I was talking about Kid C vs Jacobs :lol:


When you said kid I thought you were talking about Canelo, calling him a Kid, not refering to Kid Chocolate, aka Quillin. LOL


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: I'll remember to capitalize Kid next time :deal


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo already looks a little gaunt and drained to me. No excuses, he signed the contract, but it is what it is. I expect he'll make weight, but I wonder if he had to over train in this camp and if he'll have stamina issues late in the fight.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That was awful to watch :verysad I certainly don't miss weight cutting at all, especially when I was like 15/16


If you're weighing 126, you're still weight cutting. Jackass.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> If you're weighing 126, you're still weight cutting. Jackass.


Thanks Matlock.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Thanks Matlock.


Well, nevermind, then. Good day, sir.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm lucky my place has a treadmill and a pool indoors so I really have no excuse not to get up in the mornings and do something :lol:


You're in bro, show her your dick :hey


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> You're in bro, show her your dick :hey


:lol:

Not until I'm taken to dinner :nono


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

If people think he looks messed up now, then his ass shouldn't be fighting at 154 to begin with. Still, Floyd UD12


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Emeritus said:


> Well then you don't remember too well, I'm actually closer to Floyds age than Canelo. Glad to see I left an impression on you though, shame I can't remember who you are.


2 lies in one post. You're 20 years old and you most certainly do remember me as you've tried verbally sucking me off many times.:deal


----------

